# How to clean a porta-filter?



## Crabro (Sep 16, 2012)

I have just given my machine its monthly clean and for the first time had a critical look at the pf. To say it was encrusted is (embarrassingly) putting it mildly.

I soaked the pf in hot Cafiza and it softened the gunk, which I was able to mostly remove using a bamboo kebab stick.

So far so good. Having learnt a lesson I intend to clean the pf every time I clean the machine. It occurred to me that a small spiral brush would do the trick, getting inside the vertical and horizontal exit holes.. Even better would be a naked pf, but that has to wait - retirement = financially challenged.

So my question is: what do you do to keep your pf clean? Do you use a brush, and if so, which one?

TIA

Dick


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

I wash with hot water and use a green (fine) scouring pad to lift the oils and residue. Really hot water poured through the handle and spouts should clear any build up. I try not to soak in Cafiza unless really necessary.

Michael

Fun in a Cup Coffee Training


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

* Pop it in the dishwasher, along with the dishes.

* Soak it overnight in a Pulycaff / Cafiza/ etc solution. Leave the handle upright if you're worried about it maybe becoming discoloured.

* Green scratchies are fine....


----------



## yamyamcoffeeengineer (Sep 24, 2012)

worse case scenario is a couple of spanners and open it right up, we had loads of blockages in major coffee shops, the chrome spout spins off but trying to align it after is fun. Also abit of elbow grease is required.


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

Plus some white PTFE tape, makes the final alignment easier..........


----------



## AndyL (Apr 10, 2011)

I steep mine in pulycaff along with the all the other components of my group head as well as my steam wand tip. Works a treat!

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Crabro (Sep 16, 2012)

Many thanks for all your comments. This is a great community!

Dick


----------

